# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  One Night in Bangkok singer Murray Head joins Fever - Coventry Telegraph (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

Coventry Telegraph (blog)*One Night in Bangkok singer Murray Head joins Fever**Coventry Telegraph (blog)*Bedridden with a high fever, Jessica explores the world of *lucid dreaming* in an attempt to discover the evil that gnaws her and haunts the family house. Filming starts next week in Argenton-sur-Creuse. Murray Head . jpg.**

----------

